# stove paint vs. stove polish



## rmcfall (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone know the pros/cons of stove paint vs. stove polish?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 8, 2006)

nothing too scientific, stove spray paint is messy, paint in a can doesnt go on even, polish is clean to put on but wears off a litte faster. The good news is they all turn your stove black like new. Also polish is for cast iron, not shure how well ot works on steel.


----------



## rmcfall (Aug 8, 2006)

The aerosol does seem messy.  As far as the polish, I read it can't be used over the paint as it won't penetrate.  I figured there were't many differences, aside from how the products are applied...


----------



## Shane (Aug 8, 2006)

Stove polish may be a little easier to apply to a stove that's already installed.  I do disagree that rattle can paint can't be applied to a stove evenly though.  You have to stick to the same rules as car painting, don't twist your wrist when spraying and have an approx. 50% over lap on your strokes.  Also paint all the corners etc first then always go in smooth straight lines.  Also be sure to stay within 12".  The biggest problem is to always watch the tip make sure the paint isn't puddling and going to splatter on you.  They sell nifty little aerosol can handles that seem to alleviate this problem and give things more of a paintgun feel.


----------



## begreen (Aug 8, 2006)

Our old Resolute needed a retouch painting every few years. VC supplied the paint which was a perfect match. It touched up pretty easily from what I remember. Just be sure to mask off the area needing to be painted and protect everything around it. If it's a major repaint, take the stove outside first. 

Now, since having porcelain enameled stoves I find it hard to go back. All it takes is an occasional wipe with a damp rag to make it look like new.


----------



## jabush (Aug 8, 2006)

As stated above...I've heard that polish is for cast iron as opposed to steel.  I bought a couple cans of metalic black in aerosol cans for my old steel smoker, but I have yet to paint it.  I don't want to take it outside as it's too damn heavy, so I may fabricate a paint booth out of cardboard (with exhaust fan in the thimble) and try to do it in the house.  This is low on my list however.


----------



## rmcfall (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses everyone...I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## jabush (Aug 27, 2006)

Rather than start a new thread I thought I'd bring this one back.

When I take my stove pipe apart for cleaning I'm going to go ahead and paint it black before I re-install.  I know the stove paint will adhere to the pipe and the 90 that goes through the thimble, but I would also like to paint my stainless Tee black.

Will the aerosol stove paint adhere to the stainless steel or do I need paint made specifically for stainless??

Thanks.

EDIT------Not that I'm a post whore...but woohoo...I've reached 100 posts!


----------



## thechimneysweep (Sep 3, 2006)

Stove paint works just fine on stainless.  We've learned to wipe the surface down first with a little rubbing alcohol on a rag to neutralize any oils that might be present.  Then just let it dry and paint away.


----------



## jabush (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Tom.  I didn't get my Tee painted before putting everything back together, but it's good to know I can wipe it down and give it a coat or two.
Actually I got such good results with painting the stovepipe, I want to fab a paint booth out of cardboard and do the whole stove right where it sits.  I can hit the stainless Tee as well when I do this.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 4, 2006)

Do it before it gets to cold! it will burn off with fumes just like it did when it was new. You will want to open the windows and vacate the area! ooooooh that would be good for the other thread too!


----------



## jabush (Sep 4, 2006)

Ya...I'm anticipating some fumes from the curing paint.  I won't wait til it's 30 degrees outside to do this.

I'm sure the stove smelled when it was new...but I was probably 11-12 years old when this thing was made...LOL!!


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello

Here is a Pellet Stove Thread on Paint vs Polish in Liquid vs Paste form!!
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/71407/


----------

